# Gym Training in Tokyo



## dhes3k

Hey im a Expat in Tokyo, I just moved here a month ago, I want to know where I can purchase american gym supplements and vitamins........


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you haven't yet found a health-food shop that carries what you want, your best bet is probably going to be one of the many vitamin and supplement suppliers on the Internet. I've found one that sells pretty much the same brands you get in the US, but it seems to be limited to Europe.

Do an online search for one or more of the brands you like, and add "Japan" to the search criteria to see if you can pick up someone who ships (regularly) to Japan. Or you could order from the US directly, though if they aren't used to shipping overseas, the shipping charges will probably be outrageous.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Marisa

dhes3k said:


> Hey im a Expat in Tokyo, I just moved here a month ago, I want to know where I can purchase american gym supplements and vitamins........


Contact Paul Shippee at the following address: [email protected]
I'm sure he can give you any advice you need on the matter. He also worked training actors, including Tom Selleck, on the movie set of Mr Baseball.


----------



## synthia

You have probably passed shops selling what you want, but with labels in Japanese, it can be hard to recognize even familliar packaging. Try going to Roponggi, which is loaded with expats, and see what you can find there.


----------

